# Handi Rifle .308



## TMeadows45 (Jul 23, 2012)

Im looking at the handi-grip handi rifle in .308 for my next deer rifle/range gun. Anybody have any experience with these? I'm hoping it can make accurate shots/groups at 300+ yards.

I'm on some what of a budget so the handi is on the top of my list but just in case I've also been looking at the marlin x7vh in .308 as well.


----------



## 3weimies (Jul 24, 2012)

I had one several years ago. I don't know about 300 yd shots because I did not hunt those ranges. BUT it would consistantly do 3\4 inch groups at 100 yards.  It got damaged beyond repair.
That is one that I miss !


----------



## BANDT (Aug 9, 2012)

ive owned several throughout the years. right now i own a .243 thats somewhat tricked out and love it. never will sell it.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 9, 2012)

BANDT said:


> ive owned several throughout the years. right now i own a .243 thats somewhat tricked out and love it. never will sell it.



im buyn'a 243 tomorrow for my son.


----------



## speedy claxton (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a .270 in the handi and it keep pooping open when I shot. When you get it pull the force grip off and de-grease the catch shelf and the catch on the bottom of the barrel. Just to offer my .02 I know stuff like that can be irritating. Good luck. Oh mine was dead on at 200 yards 300 should be fine.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 10, 2012)

Have a couple of these rifles, fun guns to shoot.  Even have one in a muzzleloader, that thing is a blast.  Have fun with it, and post pics of your harvest


----------



## 1022 (Aug 10, 2012)

Had one in 22 hornet was a tack driver,had another in 223 couldn't hit a bull in the a......well you know what.Just fixin to buy another tomorrow in hornet and thinking about one in 45-70!
I like em.


----------



## owl (Aug 10, 2012)

I have one in .223 also and can't hit with it


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 10, 2012)

owl said:


> I have one in .223 also and can't hit with it



i have 1 in .223 that shoots awesome


----------



## 308 WIN (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't like em for one reason, the hammer will not allow you to mount a scope as low as I like. Otherwise they are well made. Stick with a bolt action IMO.


----------



## mikey (Aug 11, 2012)

I want one?


----------



## pacecars (Aug 17, 2012)

I have had a couple of the Marlin bolt guns and they have all been excellent shooters and they are a great buy


----------



## teneyedoc (Aug 19, 2012)

I have one in .243.  It is one of the heavy barreled ones with no irons.  My only real complaint is the trigger pull is crazy heavy.  I heard that the older ones can be returned to the factory and they will hook you up with a trigger job to get the pull less than 4#.  I haven't gotten around to sending mine back yet, so I have no 1st hand knowledge of that, though.  There is a tutorial out there in internet land on doing a trigger job at home.


----------



## 1022 (Aug 31, 2012)

TMeadows45 said:


> Im looking at the handi-grip handi rifle in .308 for my next deer rifle/range gun. Anybody have any experience with these? I'm hoping it can make accurate shots/groups at 300+ yards.
> 
> I'm on some what of a budget so the handi is on the top of my list but just in case I've also been looking at the marlin x7vh in .308 as well.



Well it's been a month did you get one????


----------



## Old Coach (Sep 2, 2012)

Check the Handi-Forum on Graybeardoors: lots of good Handi info there. Trigger job is easy to do at home.

Coach


----------

